# Blazers Nuggets game thread



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

so far up 4-3... Telfair with a nice steal and a nifty little stutter step drive to the hole for 2


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Q is looking kind of weird with the new look... Kind of looks a little bit like McGrady


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Telfair just made a sweet little bounce pass to James Thomas to get him going to the basket... unfortunately Thomas got swatted....

5-4 Denver leading 6:27 left in the first


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Bassy has some sick handles... He just doesn't have anyone to pass to. This team has no offense. Not even Q is playing very well...

Makes you think last summer league had A LOT to do with Z-Bo being on the team.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Woods just fed James Thomas under the basket and Thomas threw it down over two guys... NASTY!

14-13 Blazers lead with 3:06 left


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Awesome thanks for the updates, keep them coming.:greatjob:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

man... it's depressing watching our big men... Telfair cut to the basket and kicked the ball back out to Reiner who was wide open at the top of the key. Instead of shooting, Reiner hesitated and was stripped from behind... 

If Telfair only had some players that could actually score....

Darius Rice is in... 

Blazers down 20-14 with 1:10 left in the first


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

For everyone that argued against my stance on Big White Stiffs I would like to point out Jared Reiner. Without him in the game Telfair would have 5 more assists. Also Woods and Outlaw are huge.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

seriously man.... Telfair should have like 5 dimes by now


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

One thing that stands out, Telfair's ability to make the entry pass into the post. He and Zach are going to get along REAL well.....


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

What is it about point guards and taking the last shot?... 

Really Telfair's only mistake in the first quarter was holding onto the ball for the last shot... He didn't even draw iron.

Otherwise I'd say it was a nice overall start for Bassy. Outlaw had some moments, and James Thomas had a few good post moves...

Woods stunk, Reiner cost Telfair some assists, and the overall defense is horrible.

Blazers are losing 24-17 at the start of the second period...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

anybody else miss Ratliff watching this game? NO interior defense...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Woods has become a huge ball hog.... He isn't taking good shots, and he doesn't pass. This is a very disappointing outting for the Blazers so far. Telfair is honestly the only positive at this point...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Telfair will be so good when he is playing with people that can actually finish.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Woods :dead:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

agreed.....


Outlaw just hit a nice jumper over two guys, then followed that up with a nice swat at the other end of the floor....

Blazers losing 38-23 with 5:24 in the 2nd


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Two best players on the court?
Denver #22
Portland # 31

Travis with a jumper looked good.


Woods should be scooping up everything.
How come no rebounds ???


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

so Travis has hit two jumpers in the last minute or so, Telfair has gone out of the game, and Portland is down 39-27 with 4:22 left before halftime


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

FRAHM FOR THREE!!!!!!!


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Does anyone know who Denver #22 is?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Down by 11


Tsweedishville is what it sounds like..

I will look him up,he looks gigantic 7 footer


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Frahm with another jumper... I think he has 7 now....


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

22 is Tskitishvili

Remember? Their 5th pick a couple years ago....


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Outlaw is looking better. Frahm hitting some nice shots. WOODS is TERRIBLE. His defense flat out stinks. Everyone is driving by him like he's standing still. Oh wait, he is. They need to trade him ASAP!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Telfair and Woods back in, Outlaw and Younger out....

43-32 with 2:15 left in the half


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

this seals it man.... Woods is done... If he can't perform in the summer leagues then he isn't going to be able to do anything in the regular season


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

well,at least he should look better than the newcomers...and he doesn't !!

Nikoloz Tskitishvili | 22 guys name


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh man...... Denver turned over the ball... Q recovered.... IMMEDIATELY Telfair was SCREAMING FOR THE BALL from Q... Woods gave it up, Telfair rifled it down the floor hitting Darius Rice in stride and... Rice botched the layup


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

FRAHM WITH THE SLAM!!!

43-36 with 45 seconds left in the half


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Telfair doesn't act like a highschooler ..
he looks so natural on the court.


Where is this jumper that Rice has???


Nikoloz Tskitishvili | 22 shoots from outside?? holy cow


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

if you could post any nugget stats, id appreciate it.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

45 to 36 Denver


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Nikoloz Tskitishvili # 22 is the only scorer..
I am kidding,but it seems like it.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Halftime....

score 45-36 with Denver in the lead...

I'll post stats as they come to me...

Thoughts....

Telfair is looking good. As advertised...

Frahm looks like he could solve some problems for us next season. Would be a nice backup shooting guard.

Woods is terrible. Guy can't do anything right. Can't score... Can't play defense.... He's a ball hog.....

Outlaw has his moments. Has hit a few nice jumpers... Definitely better than last season.

Rice has been cold in this game, but he hasn't really been given a chance to spot up....

The big men stink, but we already knew that....


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

What does Telfair have?

And how many dimes would he have if his teammates made those easy layups / 5-10 ft jumpers?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I haven't heard anything yet in the form of stats... I think Telfair still has 6-8 points... maybe 3-4 assists....

The stats don't really do him justice....

He SHOULD have closer to 7 assists right now


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> What does Telfair have?
> 
> And how many dimes would he have if his teammates made those easy layups / 5-10 ft jumpers?


he would easily have 5-7 assits. Rice botched a 1" er!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

denver shooting 65%
portland 41%

Skita with 14 points
Nielsen with 8
Keys with 7
Archibong with 5

Thomas 7
Frahm with 7

they rushed through our stats and that's all I caught


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>:
> 
> Nikoloz Tskitishvili # 22 is the only scorer..
> I am kidding,but it seems like it.


Believe it or not, the Nugs offered him to the Nets as compensation for Martin, but the Nets didn't want him - they thought he was a scrub. And I guess he could be (because, after all, SUMMER LEAGUE DOESN'T MEAN ANYTHING) but he's really worked this off-season.

Hey, the Nugs have NO minutes for him really, what with Melo, Boozer, Camby and Nene - d'you think they'd give him up to us for getting out of the Hassell race?

(Mind you, we've got no room for him either, as he's really a 3 - at least that's how he's advertised - what position is he playing?)

Disappointing to hear about Qyntel, but that would explain why we never seem to win any of these Summer League games. Can we just cut him and buy out Monia's contract THIS year?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

oh my goodness..no Blazer even went down court after their ball was stolen except Sebastian

down by 9


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Well long time Blazer fans can remember when Portland would go thru summer league without a loss !!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

The talent in this summer league is horrible.
I have watched other teams play..
it's not just Portland looking lame.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Woods with a basket !

Portland catching up??

49 -42 Denver


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

When you look at the lineup Denver has on the court..
and then look at Portland's lineup...

They have virtually nobody except #22
and Portland can't get near the lead.

Wods picked off again..

55 to 42 Denver


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

So, besides Telfair, is there ANYONE you'd want to see in training camp? Is Frahm any good? Sounds like he had a good rebound dunk in the last game. 

What about James Thomas - now we need backup beef. But he's not exactly hoovering up the rebounds.

Jamel Thomas? Didn't Dunleavy like him a few years back?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

this is turning into a real snoozer....

Nobody is taking good shots... It's like a competition between Outlaw and Woods over who can take the more ill-advised shot....

55-42 Denver leading with 4:13 left in the third


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I guess what strikes me is how limited 
their talent is.
I am out for rest of this yawner...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Bassy just made a nice little pass to James Thomas on the interior for the slam... 55-44 Denver leading with 3 minutes left.....


Telfair just slashed to the basket the next play down and layed it in... 55-46


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Rice just blew ANOTHER sweet pass from Bassy that hit him in stride on a breakaway.... He did get fouled, but he should have made the layup

55-48 with 1:46 left in the 3rd


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

What does Telfair have so far?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Telfair was just robbed... he had slashed to the hoop and put up the ball off the backboard but one of the nuggets jumped up and swatted it away AFTER it had touched the backboard... It was CLEARLY a goaltending... 

As far as points and assists go... NO idea... The announcers never say anything about it... in fact, they hardly talk about the game at all....


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Could someone please tell me how Skita is doing and how he is scoring his points? I would appreciate it a lot.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Telfair with 10
Thomas with 11
Frahm with 9


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Skita with 16 points at the beginning of the 4th

he is nailing jumpers from the perimeter, slashing to the hoop.... he's ALL OVER THE PLACE.. Looking very good....


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Telfair crosses over, slashes to the hoop, lays it in AND IS FOULED.... split TWO big men for the hoop... Lookin GOOD

Missed the free throw but got the board...

60-53 Denver with 8:27 in the 4th


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> Skita with 16 points at the beginning of the 4th
> 
> he is nailing jumpers from the perimeter, slashing to the hoop.... he's ALL OVER THE PLACE.. Looking very good....


Dang, tight. That's my boy! Thanks a lot. 

How does Outlaw look? Is he just slashing or is he shooting jumpers at all?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

These refs stink... Bad calls all over the place... They call any contact in the Nuggets favor, nothing for the Blazers though.... Crappy summer league refs


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Telfair is awesome... I know it's only summer league but his passing is incredible and his overall floor game, shot selection, etc. are great. I like how he uses his quickness to get to the open spot on the floor for a mid-range jumpshot. His handles are great and he finishes well at the basket by getting the ball up on the glass quickly.

What really impresses me is that he looks like the most experienced player on the team. I feel bad for him having to play with Woods and Outlaw and some other guys who don't know what they're doing.

Richie Frahm looks good too, his shot is sweet and he's showed that he can create a shot a few different ways. I didn't know he could dunk like that, either.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Outlaw has 6 points, ALL JUMPERS... not really slashing at all... He isn't in there right now though


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

OOOHHH Frahm with a SWEET no looker to James Thomas for the SLAM!

63-55 with 7 minutes left in the 4th

Telfair out.... Hopefully not for long


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Thomas has 17 points and 6 rebounds


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

who's the 1 with Telfair out?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Frahm torched Denver for 31 last season on 10-11 shooting, 6-7 from downtown. He definitely can shoot but he can also create a little. But I don't see where he'd fit in with Van Exel in the picture now.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I not only like Thomas's hair,but I like his game. We definatly need to sign him if we are doign the NJ deal.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> These refs stink... Bad calls all over the place... They call any contact in the Nuggets favor, nothing for the Blazers though.... Crappy summer league refs


:laugh:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Frahm hits ANOTHER three... looking solid....

the point guard with Telfair out is Tony Younger I think.....

score is 66-59 with 4:44 in the 4th


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Go away. Don't you have some chores to do?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Well.... Rice was looking good this summer league, but he CHOKED in this game.... He's shown NOTHING


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

until then.... DANG!!! Rice slammed over a guy AND got fouled....


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

3:24 left in the 4th.... 70-63 Nuggets


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Keep dissing RICE PPL! He will score more.

OMG Rice doesnt even belong in the NBDL!

:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Go away. Don't you have some chores to do?


:laugh:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:


It's funny how you flip about people "causing trouble" on your remedial board, yet turn around and do the same thing here. Go do some chores.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

20-4 fast break advantage for Nuggets... OUCH


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

he's not causing too much trouble... just making us pay attention to those darn Nuggs


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Rodney! Nice of a Nuggiedude to come in here and recognize our fanatical superiority!!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> he's not causing too much trouble... just making us pay attention to those darn Nuggs


He's 33 and still lives with his parents, with a college degree to boot. His life revolves around micromanaging a dead-end Nuggets board with an iron fist. He's not just a trouble to this board, he's a trouble to humanity.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> It's funny how you flip about people "causing trouble" on your remedial board, yet turn around and do the same thing here. Go do some chores.


im not here to cause trouble. im here to get updates on the game...like you. except im not throwing a hissy fit over a summer league game and crying about chores. :laugh:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh, and he looks like Ziggy.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> im not here to cause trouble. im here to get updates on the game...like you. except im not throwing a hissy fit over a summer league game and crying about chores. :laugh:


You're right, you aren't crying about chores because you've been doing the same ones for about 28 years. That, and your allowance is tied to your compliance with the chores. Get a job.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> He's 33 and still lives with his parents, with a college degree to boot. His life revolves around micromanaging a dead-end Nuggets board with an iron fist. He's not just a trouble to this board, he's a trouble to humanity.


:laugh: 

you seem upset. whats wrong? oh i think i know. :laugh:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


You have more important things to worry about than me. For example, closing out of that Victoria Secrets site before mommy catches you. Remember what happened last time? Grounded for 2 weeks...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right, you aren't crying about chores because you've been doing the same ones for about 28 years. That, and your allowance is tied to your compliance with the chores. Get a job.


wait wait wait...let me understand one thing...

im the one causing trouble? :laugh:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

28.9 seconds left... Blazers down 75-70.... Portland's ball


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> Hey, the Nugs have NO minutes for him (Skita) really, what with Melo, *Boozer*, Camby and Nene - d'you think they'd give him up to us for getting out of the Hassell race?


ummmmm didn't Utah sign him?

STOMP


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> You have more important things to worry about than me. For example, closing out of that Victoria Secrets site before mommy catches you. Remember what happened last time? Grounded for 2 weeks...


whats that term for people like you? starts with a T and rhymes with roll. hmmmmm....

im here for updates...you arent apparently. :laugh:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Typical Nuggets Fans! Anyways... GO BLAZERS!!!!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Frahm misses... Rice rebounds, gets fouled, and hits the little floater....

75-72 with 16 seconds left... Denver has the ball and Skita is shooting 2 free throws


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> ummmmm didn't Utah sign him?
> ...


yes they did. he probably meant kmart.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> wait wait wait...let me understand one thing...
> ...


Um, yeah. Your only purpose on this board is to refute and mock everything "negative" that is said about the Nuggets. In other words, you're here to impose your utopian, blameless view of the Nuggets organization on people who actually know something about basketball. You're a mindless drone. 

Not that any of this surprises me. What else would I expect out of a 33 year-old college graduate who still lives with his parents and cybers when mommy and daddy go to bed? Get a life...


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Um, yeah. Your only purpose on this board is to refute and mock everything "negative" that is said about the Nuggets. In other words, you're here to impose your utopian, blameless view of the Nuggets organization on people who actually know something about basketball. You're a mindless drone.
> ...


Don't you like your parents? :no: :no:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>burnet</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you like your parents? :no: :no:


Yes, and that's why I won't be living off of them when I'm 33.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Um, yeah. Your only purpose on this board is to refute and mock everything "negative" that is said about the Nuggets. In other words, you're here to impose your utopian, blameless view of the Nuggets organization on people who actually know something about basketball. You're a mindless drone.


:laugh: classic. im here for updates since i cant watch the game. you are here to act like a child...as usual! but really, im here for the updates...you are a just an added entertainment bonus. 



> Not that any of this surprises me. What else would I expect out of a 33 year-old college graduate who still lives with his parents and cybers when mommy and daddy go to bed? Get a life...


awwwwwwwww.....if only it were true! :laugh: 

keep em comin kid. you are helarious!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

game over.... Nuggets win 78-76


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

It just goes to show you. The world evolves around this Blazer Board.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> keep em comin kid. you are helarious!


"helarious" isn't a word, freeloader. Time to go put that college degree to use.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

thanks for the updates nate! if you hear any stats, let me know.

and thanks for the :laugh: 's rodney!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

How many points did Skita end up with?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> thanks for the updates nate! if you hear any stats, let me know.
> 
> and thanks for the :laugh: 's rodney!


The joke is on you, bum.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> It just goes to show you. The world evolves around this Blazer Board.


Thanks to drexler.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> How many points did Skita end up with?


Probably 78.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I think Skita ended up with 18


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> I think Skita ended up with 18


Damn, 60 off.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> "helarious" isn't a word, freeloader. Time to go put that college degree to use.


so sad...correcting spelling on an internet forum...doesnt get any more pathetic than that! whats next? punctuation? 

keep the insults coming TROLL!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> The joke is on you, bum.


:laugh:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> so sad...correcting spelling on an internet forum...doesnt get any more pathetic than that! whats next? punctuation?
> ...


I doubt you can spell right on any other medium, either. And yes, punctuation is next.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't know how many of you got to watch the game, but here's make take on everything...

The game itself was very ugly, as would be expected in summer league. Denver got a lot of lucky bounces and that was probably the difference in the score. Denver shot the ball much better than Portland, but the Blazers managed to find a way to always stay in it.

*Telfair* 

Pros: 
- High basketball IQ, understands the game
- Comfortable with the ball in his hands
- Knows what pass to make, and when to make it. Made numerous great bounce passes.
- Solid on the ball perimeter defender, kept the ball in front of him.
- Very good at using his body near the basket, creating contract, and putting a very soft touch on the ball. 
- He's a leader, both verbally and with his play on the court.
- Played a lot of minutes, and his play was consistent all game.
- 2nd best player on the court (behind Tiskishvili)
- Moved very well without the ball, was able to get himself open to get the ball back.

Cons 
- Lacks both post and team defensive skills. Likes to take a lot of risks off the ball on defense, leaving someone open.
- Poor outside shooter. Denver game him 3 feet until he got near the 3pt line, and it hurt his ability to drive past his defender.

*James Thomas* 

Pros: 
- BEAST, huge body that can finish, especially off offensive rebounds.
- Never gives up on a play, always in the middle of the action.
- Good rebounder on both ends, able to keep the ball alive.
- Had a very good game, probably best of the summer league.

Cons: 
- Aggressive style led to him to pick up fouls.
- Probably too short to player center, and not skilled enough to be a power forward.

*Richie Fram* 

Pros: 
- Very good shooter, especially his set shot.
- Surprising jumping ability, could finish high above the rim with ease.

Cons: 
- Reminded me of Wally Z, where he is a talent, but doesn't seem to make his teammates better.
- Didn't seem to have much else to his game other than an offensive spark plug.

*Woods* 

Pros: 
- Got to the hoop with ease
- Haircut sure looked a lot better.

Cons: 
- Had a horrible game; couldn't shoot, finish, other find a way to make a positive impact on the game.

*Outlaw* 

Pros: 
- Atheletic freak (we already knew that)
- Played solid defense for the majority of the game.

Cons: 
- Very passive, didn't look to take advantage of his skills. 
- Didn't act like he wanted to win the game, or step his game up at the end.

*Darius Rice* 

Pros: 
- Ran the floor very well for a power-forward.
- Very good form and shooting shot for his size.

Cons 
- No inside post game.
- Didn't drive the ball much.
- Not strong enough to gaurd Western Conference PF's


* Nobody else seems to have a future with this team considering Khyrapa, Ha, and Nedzed didn't play.

They had a short interview with Nash and here's what he said:

- Felt the trade for Van Exel fixed their lack in backcourt depth. 
- Expects NVE to play both the PG and SG positions
- Dale Davis wanted to be traded.

- Telfair probably won't play much, if at all next year...Maybe in "Emergency" minutes.
- Was drafted to combine with the Blazers they plan to have in the future: "Randolph, Miles, and this years draft picks".

- Zach is a throw back player, one of the only NBA players who plays with his back to the basket.
- Has a great work ethic and is a leader on this Blazer team.
- "In the best shape he's ever been in since middle school"

- Darius Rice, James Thomas, and Kryapa all have been surprisingly good.
- Expects to have Rice and Thomas around for fall training camp.


That's all I got out of the game, I'm sure some of you will have caught something I missed or disagree with a couple of my opinions, but this should be fairly accurate.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

NugzFan and Rodney: 

*Knock off the bickering.* Take it to PMs or, better yet, stop it altogether. I'm not going to go back and edit everything because it's not worth the time it'd take, but do NOT continue to argue here.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Hello:

Everyone observe two disgruntled Nuggets fans having an "E-fight" in a Blazers forum in a summer league game thread.

"Dude you're stupid"

"No dude you are!"

"Go home to your mom!"

"Dude shut up!"

"I got you there"

"Did not!"

"Did too..."

Amusing, really.

Regards:

Freshtown


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd like to thank Nate for watching the game and doing play-by-play for those of us who couldn't..and I'd like to thank the two who tried to hi-jack this thread and ruin it.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks for the comments, Tince. (And thanks to Jackie and Nate for the running commentary.)



> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>:
> 
> - Telfair probably won't play much, if at all next year...Maybe in "Emergency" minutes.


VINDICATED!



> - Darius Rice, James Thomas, and *Kryapa* all have been surprisingly good.


He can tell that from all of 15 minutes? He MUST be good.

(He didn't play before he was signed, right? And he was signed right before the game he got injured in, I think.)


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

What did Telfair end with?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> Thanks for the comments, Tince. (And thanks to Jackie and Nate for the running commentary.)
> 
> VINDICATED!


so...any other player the blazers drafted, especially any high schooler, WAS going to get major minutes?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Telfair had:

18 points off 8-16 shooting, 5 assists, and 2 steals

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/game23.pdf


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> Telfair had:
> 
> 18 points off 8-16 shooting, 5 assists, and 2 steals
> ...


Thnx! And if Telfair's teammates made their wide open looks Telfair created for them he would have went 18 pts 10 assists


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

exactly.... maybe more


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

they dropped or missed over 10 assists ..
from Bassy.

Sebastian needs to work on a jumper tho,he has very little shot unless penetrating to the basket.
But the ability to get to the basket is just lovely.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Deleted.* Name-calling is NOT allowed. If you have any questions about this, please PM me. Don't air it on the board.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*trolls...*

dang.
L337 boards members.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Damn, what a sensitive community.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

No, That was just the stupidest argument ever. Go back under the rock where you Nugget fans came from.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*telfair prolly coulda hit the ot shot.*

Woods and Outlaw, those guys are terrible. Throwing up too many Kobes [dumb jumpers]. Jamel Thomas can also rebound nice. 

Telfair however, he is a real talent, I wonder why Rice didn't give him the ball before jacking up that stupid three, he almost brought the Blazers back singlehandedly. 

From what I've seen so far, Telfair is a top of the floor type creator like Kobe. His shot is also not as terrible as idiots like Bilas were making it sound. 

Gotta watch him more to form more of a opinion, but I think he will be at the least solid contributor for years to come.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> *Deleted.* Name-calling is NOT allowed. If you have any questions about this, please PM me. Don't air it on the board.


hmmmm i dont even remember what i said!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Damn, what a sensitive community.


thats your problem. you want to say and do whatever you want, and then when other people dont like it YOU get mad at them! you do this at every board apparently. they had every right to get upset. 

i just wanted updates, which i was very appreciative of...then the attacks started (as usual). you have no right to complain, yet you do. 

please go back and read the thread from the beginning. how many insulting posts did rodney throw out over the course of just a few minutes? i was here for the game only.


----------

